# Dit Gaan Sneeu!!!!



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Nogmaals baie geluk my maat! Dit gee die res van ons hoop!!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Congratulations Gerhard:darkbeer:
18 months is a long time, but for hotnuts bureaucrats this was very fast, a elephant need the same time for pregnancy:wink:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Something like Vas Byt or perseverance.

Gerhard


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Geluk maat ek wag nou al 3jaar sal seker hierdie maand v.d appel raad iets hoor. Dit gee mens darem so bietjie hoop


----------

